# German pop and rock



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A spin-off from a discussion elsewhere. A thread to share some of your favourite German pop/rock songs and bands. Bonus points for those singing in German.

I'll start with my fave:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeay!!!........


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

*Gothic/Darkwave*

*Lacrimosa*:











*Sopor Aeternus*:






This band sings in both German and English, sometimes both within the same song. And yes, I know, she looks weird.

*Nenia C'Alladhan *(a side project of Sopor Aeternus):






Beautiful voices, beautiful German (although a bit repetitive, stylized like a medieval ballad). There was a time I used to go to sleep to this song every single night for about six months.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

my knowledge of german music(besides the classical world) is limited to krautrock and some prog stuff, so it would be great to discover something new.
I love this, one of the most spiritual things I know in popular music


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

*Folk-Rock/Neofolk*

*Schandmaul*:











*Forseti*:






*Dies Natalis*:






Germany is pretty much the world's biggest producer of this kind of music, I can think of dozens more bands that play in similar styles.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

BAP from Cologne singing in the local dialect. And a song that two decades later is still actual given current politics.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

I also have to go with die Toten Hosen, but another song:





Then there is die Aerzte. I like their song "Du bist nicht allein," but couldn't find a video for it, so I have to go with "Schrei nach Liebe."





And finally, I also really enjoy the German punk band Wizo. Their song "Quadrat im Kreis" is a favorite.





And then, just for fun, I also like the Swiss band ZÜRIWEST. Here is one song I remember well, "I SCHÄNKE DR MIS HÄRZ." Bonus points to anybody who can understand it - I believe they speak the Bern dialect (Baernduutsch). I had more experience with the Zurich dialect.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Germany was/is a great source of many forms of rock.

They were responsible for some of the best space rock ever produced, as well as world class prog, fusion, electronic and of course, Kraut Rock.

Here's one of the best space rock bands, Ash Ra Tempel - Amboss from 1971.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for launching this, Art Rock. I'm a big fan of German band _*ZweiRaumwohnung*_ (literally "two-bedroom flat"). Their sound is closely connected with my ongoing love affair with the city of Berlin.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Fanta 4 - Einfach Sein. Get that one out of your heads if you can, suckers.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ That is one of the things classical music is great for: getting annoying earworms out of your head


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Some Teutonic black metal: *Heimdalls Wacht*


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Some Teutonic black metal: *Heimdalls Wacht*







Oh, let's take the romper room up a notch with Germany's answer to Slayer: Kreator.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Marschallin Blair, do you like Rammstein?

Personally, I only like the later albums where they use more guitars and fewer dance-music-style keyboards. The "Ohne dich" video, filmed in the Austrian Alps, is one of my favorite music videos ever.






Some day I want to do what those guys are doing there - hopefully without the tragic part and in better weather.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Listened to Edguy when I was younger:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I had a major fling with Rammstein in the past 5 years. I also discovered some other bands from the same style, if it can be called that: Neue Deutsche Härte.

Eisbrecher - Schwarze Witwe


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Nena are famous for one song in most countries (99 luftballons, 99 red balloons). They have made better ones, and this one is their best imo - Neue Deutsche Welle, radio-friendly, and fun.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Tangerine Dream, Kraftwerk, Can, Einstürzende Neubauten, Nektar, Deuter, Rhythm & Sound
- yes, I know they are not exactly within the idiom of pop or rock.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Nobody mentioned Scorpions - Doggone it...Well now I have:guitar::guitar::guitar:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Nena are famous for one song in most countries (99 luftballons, 99 red balloons). They have made better ones, and this one is their best imo - Neue Deutsche Welle, radio-friendly, and fun.


Bubble-gum pop, imo


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

Ilarion said:


> Bubble-gum pop, imo


And is that kind of hair still _*legal *_in Germany???


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

AnotherSpin said:


> Tangerine Dream, Kraftwerk, Can, Einstürzende Neubauten, Nektar, Deuter, Rhythm & Sound
> - yes, I know they are not exactly within the idiom of pop or rock.


I'd say they are.

Good grief: Nektar, there's a blast from my past! Thanks!!! (I think...)


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

dogen said:


> And is that kind of hair still _*legal *_in Germany???


There were/are different LEGAL pomade products in Germany and USA which, when sparingly used, will give you the "DO" you crave...:lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not an expert on German pop/rock, nor this particular band, but I've always liked this album:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

I've been led to believe this guy had quite a music career in Germany - and this video was apparently from a German TV show:





I've been having problems embedding the videos - what is the trick? I click on the "share" tab in YouTube, and copying the URL, then inserting it using the "Insert Video" button, but all it does is show the link. It doesn't embed the video. Any tips?


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

More from the past - Trio, Nina Hagen


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

DrMike said:


> I've been led to believe this guy had quite a music career in Germany - and this video was apparently from a German TV show


He's very much American though...



> I've been having problems embedding the videos - what is the trick? I click on the "share" tab in YouTube, and copying the URL, then inserting it using the "Insert Video" button, but all it does is show the link. It doesn't embed the video. Any tips?


Just go yo YouTube, copy the code of the url and paste that in the line generated by the "Insert Video" button.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Perhaps the most influential of all German bands.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

dogen said:


> I'd say they are.
> 
> Good grief: Nektar, there's a blast from my past! Thanks!!! (I think...)


Actually, and English band that was based Germany.

They've release a few albums in the 2000's. The most recent in 2013. Actually they're pretty good.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

1978, With the Tubes cover "white punks on dope". Saw her live in 1979 together with Herman Brood at a small festival.

Another German band I've seen is Einsturzende Neubauten, in 1991 I believe. In that horribly ugly shoppingmall that was then being built.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

Not German but they sing that way:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

And we mustn't forget these gentlemen.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

Called Kraftwerk, this is really Ralf and Florian jamming with the members of another popular German rock outfit, Neu.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow, it seems some Ukrainian shaped the direction of the thread about German music...


----------



## TYang (May 28, 2015)

Here is a one


----------



## HungarianDancer (Jan 5, 2015)

Rammstein, alot more now, since recently meeting the lead singer almost 3 weeks ago in Melbourne, plus enjoying his new side project Lindemann


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

1977, German minimal.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Disco-pop, but not bad at all:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Can anyone recommend some of the better albums by Embryo and Popol Vuh? I have Embryo's Steig Aus, which is a jam/jazz/rock album, but I know they went in different directions over the years. I'm more of a jazz, fusion, and prog fan, so anything along those lines would be good.

I'm looking for some Popol Vuh that isn't too overly meditative or dreamy, or soundtrack like. I know they have some engaging stuff, as I've heard some pieces on Tom Gagliardi's radio show that I enjoyed.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

starthrower said:


> Can anyone recommend some of the better albums by Embryo and Popol Vuh?


Not familiar with either band, but I find the reviews on Prog Archives a good indication.

Embryo.
Popol Vuh.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

More: Boney M, Dschinghis Khan, Silver Convention, Modern Talking


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

And, the best, most original and authentic of them all - Milli Vanilli


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Because of this thread, I sampled some of Rammstein frontman Till Lindemann's new songs for his upcoming album, to be released in about two weeks. I didn't give them rapt attention and the songs are truncated, but one can hear enough to get the impression that there doesn't seem to be much here that will surpass Rammstein's greatest. I think the great ideas have run out  Rammstein, too, are said to be getting an album ready, for tentative completion in about 2017, if my scan of the Wikipedia article is correct. Hopefully, they will pull together and come up with something worth waiting for.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Die Prinzen - "Be cool, speak Deutsch"

Love this band's sense of humor.


----------



## TYang (May 28, 2015)

more from Deichkind


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

A German singer-songwriter *Reinhard Mey*:






Specially for TalkingHead who is in love with Berlin


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Marlene singt Berlin, Berlin - best album I know with Berlin feeling. Yes, Marlene Dietrich


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

You can't go wrong with Culcha Candela:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

A couple of German blasts from the past; both firm favourites of mine...

Grobschnitt "Ernie's Riese' from "Rockpommel's Land"; gentle, simple fantasy-prog.





Klaus Schulze "Crystal Lake" from "Mirage"; hypnotic, smooth, sounds - and just savour that key change at 4:25


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Einstürzende Neubauten (Halber Mensch 1985) [01] Armenia*


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Oomph! - Labyrinth


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my faves............


----------

